# Meldahl sauger success



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Fished meldahl twice over the past week. Sunday caught over 30 sauger, 3 over 18", 6 that were 14-16"
The rest were less than 12". Good steady 6 hour bite on 3/4 ounce football jigs tipped with minnows. Marked all kinds of fish on the fish finder. 

Fished Friday morning only caught 5 dinks, No fish on the screen, they all picked up and moved elsewhere I guess. I had high hopes that things were picking up... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Good deal! That'll be some good eating. We hit them at Markland today too


----------

